# Einwahl in W2k Server



## Luda (5. März 2004)

Hallo, ich habe zu hause einen W2k - Server stehen.
Nun möchte ich mich über einen anderen Rechner und Telefonleitung einwählen.
In meinem Rechner habe ich eine Fritzkarte eingebaut. 
Kann mir jemand eine Beschreibung dazu geben bzw. einen Link wie das gemacht werden muss?

Schöne Grüße 
Luda


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Hi,
was für eine Einwahlverbindung willst du denn? TerminalServer- RAS - VPN?


----------



## Luda (5. März 2004)

ras


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Sollte nicht alzu schwer sein geh unter Verwaltung->´Routing&RAS starte den Assistenten zum konfigurieren des RAS Servers der rest müsste Step by Step gehen.
Danach kannst du im AD bei den USER Eigenschaften die RAS eigenschaften ändern.
Wenn das nicht klappt kann ich dir heute nachmittag eine ausführliche Anleitung schicken


----------



## Luda (5. März 2004)

das habe ich gemacht beim konfigurieren des ras kommt dann die meldung , dass ich dem DHCP - eine ip angeben muß. Was ich dann auch gemacht habe.

Wenn ich dann den server anwähle, bekomme ich ein Besetztton. Wenn ich das Faxprogramm öffne geht es.

ich möchte dann auch noch pc-anywhere einsetzen.

Es wäre echt super nett wenn du mir die Anleitung geben könntest.

Dank
Luda


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

Jep ich meld mich heute mittag mal wenn ich vom schaffen zu hause bin


----------



## Maximodo (5. März 2004)

So wieder da  hast du ICQ? Dann add mich mal ist ein PDF File


----------



## Wasti (8. Mai 2004)

*PDF*

Könntet ihr mir das pdf auch zukommen lassen ?

Gruß
Marco


----------

